# 18" solo baric



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i was at a new audio store a few days ago and i saw this 18 subwoofer. they said it can take 5000watts of power and sounds as good as 7 12" subs. but honestly do you really need that much bass in your car??


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

no


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Solobarics are not great quality IMO, I tell you what, if you want a good sub, they cost a fair amount but look into Diamond Audio, they have really good sound quality and have good response. I love the TDX line, they will embarrass the solo's. Just as a rulle of thumb Kicker over rates most of their power handling totals. I had a sub that was supposed to be able to handle 1500watts, and 1000 fried it in a matter of and hour, and yes box was built to spec


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *Solobarics are shit, I tell you what, if you want a good sub, they cost a fair amount but look into Diamond Audio, they have really good sound quality and have good response. I love the TDX line, they will embarrass the solo's. Just as a rulle of thumb Kicker over rates most of their power handling totals. I had a sub that was supposed to be able to handle 1500watts, and 1000 fried it in a matter of and hour, and yes box was built to spec *


What kind of amp was running it? Power does not necessarily blow a sub...there must have been other factors involved. And as far as comparing the Diamond Audio subs to the Kicker Solo "X" is like comparing apples to oranges. The two aren't even in the same league. I mean one is geared more towards sound quality (but capable of decent spl as well) and one is mainly a SPL sub...kinda hard to compare the two.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

You're right about one thing they aren't in the same league, Diamond Audio does both, not only does it sound crisp and clear but it will outpound kicker too, I've heard both, and I've owned kicker, as far as what I was running it is a BD1000.1. No other factors involved, boxed was tuned, perfect airspace, installed by authorized dealer, perfect power supply, upgraded alternator and 3 farad cap. I stick by my word if you are gonna spend that kind of money on a stereo, get something that you are going to be happy with, I'm just letting the guy know my experience with Kicker


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *You're right about one thing they aren't in the same league, Diamond Audio does both, not only does it sound crisp and clear but it will outpound kicker too, I've heard both, and I've owned kicker, as far as what I was running it is a BD1000.1. No other factors involved, boxed was tuned, perfect airspace, installed by authorized dealer, perfect power supply, upgraded alternator and 3 farad cap. I stick by my word if you are gonna spend that kind of money on a stereo, get something that you are going to be happy with, I'm just letting the guy know my experience with Kicker *


Perhaps you just got a defective sub? It does happen from time to time. I am not disagreeing with you that Diamond does make a great product, but in my experience...kicker is great too. But anyway, the sub he was talking about it strickly an SPL sub, nothing more, nothing less. Yes it will sound like arse as an everyday listening sub, but if you are looking for a single sub to get extremely high SPL numbers with, there is no way a Diamond can compete. I don't think he was looking to buy one...I think he was just saying "wow...look at that."


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Have you heard a Diamond TDX? obviously not, and as far as a defective sub, that would be fine and great if I didn't go through 4 of them, it sounds to me that you own Kickers probably so I'm not going to say what I really feel anymore, as everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Like I said these are just MY opinions. And no I do not own TDX's, so that is not why I am pushing them, but rather because I think they are an awesome sounding subwoofer, have you researched the technology on their magnet design, or the structure of their cone, that they are not only able to produce LOW bass, but in a transmission line box able to keep up with a rapid tight bass line! it is the perfect sub for all types of music and what does that mean, nothing but my $.02


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *Have you heard a Diamond TDX? obviously not, and as far as a defective sub, that would be fine and great if I didn't go through 4 of them, it sounds to me that you own Kickers probably so I'm not going to say what I really feel anymore, as everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Like I said these are just MY opinions. And no I do not own TDX's, so that is not why I am pushing them, but rather because I think they are an awesome sounding subwoofer, have you researched the technology on their magnet design, or the structure of their cone, that they are not only able to produce LOW bass, but in a transmission line box able to keep up with a rapid tight bass line! it is the perfect sub for all types of music and what does that mean, nothing but my $.02 *


Yes, I've heard the TDX's...and I absolutely love them. I think you are missing my point. It's a great sub...but there is no way that it can compete with a Kicker Solo X with 2 KX1200.1 amps strapped to each voice coil in an SPL contest. Just no way possible. Yes the Diamond will walk the dog all over the kicker on an SQ basis. And no...I do not have kicker, nor have I ever used kicker in my car. But I have sold them for years and they have been some of the most reliable subs that I've come across.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

the solo barics are reliable as far as other kicker subs they are not it depends on what you buy


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

And when it comes to wattage ratings you should KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT like alot of store clerks do not. Not insulting ANYONE here, I have just met some people behind the counter who shouldn't have been there. The sub probably does handle a 5000w peak for 1/2 a second. Much longer and it would pop. RMS wattage would probaly be 1000-15000w or lower. Kicker like so many other companies with marketing departments like to stretch the truth. If the company says it will handle 5000 watts it will, but they did not specify type of signal, duration of time, etc. 5000w of 1khz is far less amazing than 5000w @ 40hz.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *And when it comes to wattage ratings you should KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT like alot of store clerks do not. Not insulting ANYONE here, I have just met some people behind the counter who shouldn't have been there. The sub probably does handle a 5000w peak for 1/2 a second. Much longer and it would pop. RMS wattage would probaly be 1000-15000w or lower. Kicker like so many other companies with marketing departments like to stretch the truth. If the company says it will handle 5000 watts it will, but they did not specify type of signal, duration of time, etc. 5000w of 1khz is far less amazing than 5000w @ 40hz. *


Actually, the sub is rated at 10,000 watts peak and 5,000 watts RMS. And I personally have seen it and heard it in one of the Kicker reps SUV's that is running 4 02KX1200.1 to the sub (2 amps strapped to each voice coil). You can do the math...that is more than the 1000-1500 watts you say is all it will handle. Grant you the sub sounds like A$$, but then again it wasn't really designed for SQ now was it? I know that a lot of companies flat out lie on the specs to make their stuff look better than everyone elses, but I tend to believe things I see with my own eyes. I've been doing this since I was 16-17 years old...so I would like to think I have at least a little bit of a clue .


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Not saying you didn't have a clue, I just didn't realize that you had seen this setup in person. I am more likely to believe things once they leave paper and enter the real world. With that much wattage it would be interesting to know how they kept enough power going to it. And more interesting to know the SPL they were hitting.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *Not saying you didn't have a clue, I just didn't realize that you had seen this setup in person. I am more likely to believe things once they leave paper and enter the real world. With that much wattage it would be interesting to know how they kept enough power going to it. And more interesting to know the SPL they were hitting. *


I couldn't agree more about real world vs. paper stats. I mean if we went by stats and specs then Legacy and Power Acoustik would be at the top as well...lol. I do not know the SPL numbers that were hit with this vehicle...but it could definately hold it's own. As far as keeping up with the current draw, it had a few extra yellow tops in the rear and an extra high output alternator in the front.


----------

